# Knipex or Kleen Insulated tools?



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking for some Insulated T handle allen wrenches, and a couple of the common screw drivers. But should I go with Knipex or Klein? 

And where is the best place to buy? 
I tried to PM AlcTool here, but no reply as their insulated tools page doesn't work.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> Looking for some Insulated T handle allen wrenches, and a couple of the common screw drivers. But should I go with Knipex or Klein?
> 
> And where is the best place to buy?
> I tried to PM AlcTool here, but no reply as their insulated tools page doesn't work.


I dont know whats going on with their page, but AC TOOL supply WILL treat you great. I always see if they have what I want first, just because of the customer service, fast shipping.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

oh, and I have bothe klein and knipex insulated tools and they are both good.


~Matt


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Sorry Jeff, didn't get any PM, unless maybe Chris checked it earlier and I just didn't notice it. He has been horsing around with his new message board all day (www.buffmenwithtools.com) so he probably saw it before I did.

The reason the page doesn't work is because it is a Germany only item. I just forgot to remove it. So Klein it is, hehe.

I think Knipex prefers to deal with with Wiha now a days on their US line of screwdrivers, nut setters, and maybe T handle allen wrenches. I am guessing because of their tooling being set up for metric, and on smaller items it might not be cost effective for them. You might want to check with a Wiha distributor. We have been wanting to bring them on, but have be ridiclously backed up with the weatherization stuff, that everything else has kind of taken a back seat.

JJ


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Buy Klein, support our both economies.

Quality wise Klein is equal or better and we need your money to stay here even if you are a Canuck or economies are tied together.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I like these http://certifiedinsulatedproducts.thomasnet.com/category/tool-sets-and-kits?

LGS wont like them cause they are made in the south 

Salisbury also has a good line of tools, made in Chicago.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Zog said:


> I like these http://certifiedinsulatedproducts.thomasnet.com/category/tool-sets-and-kits?
> 
> LGS wont like them cause they are made in the south
> 
> Salisbury also has a good line of tools, made in Chicago.


Yeah Salisbury is very nice stuff!

JJ


----------

